# Diluting Seachem Safe (Prime)



## ForestDave (17 Jul 2021)

Hi 
Do any of the chemists on the forum  know whether a small batch of  Seachem Safe  will remain stable if diluted with de-ionised water to a Prime concentration and stored in an old Prime bottle?  I bought some Seachem Safe as an alternative to Prime, to save some cash. I have some tiny spoons to measure it out which works fine but it gives off some toxic particles and smells quite sulphurous. It doesn’t feel good on my lungs and I should  start wearing a mask when using it.  If I can dilute a batch it would make it a bit easier to use. 
Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (17 Jul 2021)

Honestly that sounds very odd. I have safe and while it does have a slight sulfur smell (not nearly as much as prime), it is pretty neautral smelling without any harsh chemical odor. Maybe yours is tainted?


----------



## John q (17 Jul 2021)

Seachem safe contains no stabalizers, no idea how important or relevant that is but here's the speel from seachem.

FAQ: Can I mix Seachem Safe® with water to make Prime®?​*Seachem Support 10256*August 07, 2020 04:04
Safe® does not have the stabilizers, like Prime®, to keep it stable in liquid form. We do not recommend mixing it and storing it for future use.
If you are dosing a large number of tanks, it is fine to dilute the Safe® into a little water for easy dosing, but we recommend to discard this solution after 24 hours.


----------



## ForestDave (17 Jul 2021)

Thanks. That answers my question then! 👍
As for the smell I’m probably over sensitive about smells from years of inhaling VOC’s and dust at work. I’ll stick a mask on just in case. Cheers


----------

